# Officer Down: Deputy Sheriff Michael Triplett - [Washington County, Missouri]



## kwflatbed (Dec 29, 2004)

11/29/2007
*Officer Down: Deputy Sheriff Michael Triplett *

*Officer Down: Deputy Sheriff Michael Triplett *- [Washington County, Missouri]

*









ODMP

Biographical Info*
*Age:* 48

*Cause of Death:* Automobile Accident
*
Additional Information:* Deputy Triplett had served for two years as a part-time deputy for the department, and also served as a security officer for Mineral Area College. He is survived by his wife and three children.
*
Incident Details:* Deputy Michael Triplett was killed in an automobile accident while responding to a domestic disturbance call at approximately 12:00 pm. He was flown to St. Louis University Hospital where he succumbed to his injuries.

*End of Watch:* Thursday, November 29, 2007

*Washington County mourns loss of deputy killed in accident*​The Associated Press
POTOSI, Mo. - A rural eastern Missouri county is mourning a sheriff's deputy who died in the line of duty.
Washington County Deputy Michael Triplett of Park Hills was responding to a domestic violence call Thursday. He came over a hill on winding, two-lane Highway U and veered off the highway as he rounded a curve. His car struck a stop sign and two trees, then skidded into a dirt embankment.
The patrol car overturned, trapping Triplett inside.
He was flown to Saint Louis University Hospital, where he died. He was 48.
Triplett was a police officer at Mineral Area College in Park Hills and worked part-time as a deputy. He is survived by his wife and their three children.


----------

